# Chicago Thug Adam Toledo Ventilated By Cop; Room Temperature Challenge; SUCCESSFUL!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I put this in the Urban Survival section to show any aspiring thugsters how NOT to survive in an Urban Setting. (I like to help wherever I can!)

Meanwhile, the lame stream media is doing its dang-dest to make it look like the little thug was pure and innocent while doctoring the video's. Oh what a tangled web we weave... 










CBS splices gun in Adam Toledo’s hand out of police shooting video


The entire purpose of a free press is to allow the truth to come out. In modern day America, mainstream




noqreport.com













WATCH: Body Cam Video of Chicago PD Shooting 13-Year-Old Released


Mayor Lori Lightfoot called for Chicago PD foot pursuit reforms after video release of an officer shooting a 13-year-old on March 29, 2021.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

In typical media fashion they doctored, or rather edited, the video to fit their narrative. 

And keeping the PSA theme. . Thugs, don’t shoot a gun, get spotted running away with a gun, don’t listen when told to stop and then make a threatening move toward a cop.... it will end badly for you. This has been your friendly neighborhood PSA. 

We now resume or regulair schedule riots.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

.8 seconds from the time he had the gun visible, and the time he was plugged... he was spinning around. Ya, 100 % justified shooting, and I’m not just talking from an emotional or theoretical standpoint. Force science is real, and it’s factored in by the courts. Unless you have an activist DA, this is clear cut ”no charges/no discipline“. You start charging officers for following their training and clearly defined force science, you will start losing even more officers.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Police forces are losing good officers by the tons. My step daughter is a Lt. in Maryland and planning to exit at the absolute earliest opportunity. Other officers that cannot leave are going to be reluctant to engage. We are going to be left with bad cops and/or ineffective cops. Our large urban democratic cities are going to become war zones.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> ........ We are going to be left with bad cops and/or ineffective cops. .........


And those are the ones the left wants us to call after they've disarmed us.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

He wore the right hoodie to his night out and they surely obliged of Just Do It.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm not going to celebrate the death of a 13-yo, but if you don't want to get shot at age 13, don't be running from the police at 2 AM with a fornicating pistol in your hand. He played stupid games and he received stupid prizes. His parents were shit to raise a little banger like this. The person I feel sorry for is the officer that was forced to shoot a kid. Even though it was 100% justified, it is going to be hard to live with. I hope he has good and close support!!!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm sure his momma told the reporters he's such a good boy... loved everyone... would never hurt a fly....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> I'm not going to celebrate the death of a 13-yo, but if you don't want to get shot at age 13, don't be running from the police at 2 AM with a fornicating pistol in your hand. He played stupid games and he received stupid prizes. His parents were shit to raise a little banger like this. The person I feel sorry for is the officer that was forced to shoot a kid. Even though it was 100% justified, it is going to be hard to live with. I hope he has good and close support!!!


At what point does a member of Civil Society stop looking at these evil thugs as children and begin looking at the for what they are...Rabid Evil Monsters intent on destruction of others"?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The propaganda arm for the socialist left has their orders and that's demonize the police and guns. The 13 year old wanted to be a tough bad ass with a gun at 2 am and paid the price. I don't feel sorry for the kid, he knew what he was doing.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> At what point does a member of Civil Society stop looking at these evil thugs as children and begin looking at the for what they are...Rabid Evil Monsters intent on destruction of others"?


You don't. You just realize that they are evil assholes that are kids. If I had shot that kid, I would probably be sick to my stomach after words, but I would have shot him just the same as the officer did. It was what the moment required.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The left wing news altered the video to make it look like he was unarmed.
I guess they still want to stir up more racial @rap for more riots.
A thug is a thug no matter what age he-she is,
at least this one will not have a long list of victims to be proud of.
It took a long time to catch up with Floyd,
how many victims in his count???
Not much about the FedEx shooting and 8 people dead, why? Does not fit the narrative, YOU know what that means.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I put this in the Urban Survival section to show any aspiring thugsters how NOT to survive in an Urban Setting. (I like to help wherever I can!)
> 
> Meanwhile, the lame stream media is doing its dang-dest to make it look like the little thug was pure and innocent while doctoring the video's. Oh what a tangled web we weave...
> 
> ...


Slippy you must be a fan of ASP like I am


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

If this has you timid due to age of the subject being killed, don't ever join the military in a combat MOS, especially when the country is at war.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Joe said:


> Slippy you must be a fan of ASP like I am


ASP?


----------



## Toyo38289 (Apr 16, 2019)

Active Self Protection on YouTube


----------

